# Misprinted Click pens and Mechanical pencils lot question..



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2015)

Just wondering if these lots of misprints would be a good deal to get and use the parts for custom builds.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010U09E8S?psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/Wholesale-Mis..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=13QN7SK14NE0YV0ZYJHM


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 16, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Just wondering if these lots of misprints would be a good deal to get and use the parts for custom builds.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010U09E8S?psc=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wholesale-Misprint-Mechanical-Pencils-Pre-loaded/dp/B00IAZS16C/ref=pd_sim_sbs_229_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=51wu4Q4WqBL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=13QN7SK14NE0YV0ZYJHM




Probably not. In a lot of those pens and pencils, part of the mechanism is actually molded into the pen body itself, Also most of those mass produced mechanisms are all plastic and by the time you figure out how to reverse engineer the mechanism to work in something you'll be better off just buying a proven kit with less possibility of a peeved customer down the road (I buy those batches once in a while for stuff to lose on job sites and I did spend an hour or two a couple years ago trying to figure out the same question)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

I just bought them to do what I do with cheap pens .... lose them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 17, 2015)

No.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

